# Ask Silent Memory Anything



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I'll try to answer.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What do you do for a living?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Do you like green eggs and ham?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> What do you do for a living?


I don't have a job, but I would want to be a library assistant one day.


TheOLDPrince said:


>


Batman's parents were vampire bats, meaning that they were still sort of alive even though they were dead.


MBwelder said:


> Do you like green eggs and ham?


I don't think I've read it. I don't eat eggs or ham


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

what did you do this weeknd?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Do yu follow/play any sports?
What's your favourite part of Australia and how states have you been in?
If you've got a good memory, do you remember one of my previous posts?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> I don't have a job, but I would want to be* a library assistant * one day.
> 
> Batman's parents were vampire bats, meaning that they were still sort of alive even though they were dead.
> 
> I don't think I've read it. I don't eat eggs or ham.


I used to work in libraries. 

Have you ever done any volunteer work in them? - it's a good way to start.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

TheOLDPrince said:


> what did you do this weeknd?


I stayed home and laid across my bed watching the rain from the window, thinking about things.


SD92 said:


> Do yu follow/play any sports?
> What's your favourite part of Australia and how states have you been in?
> If you've got a good memory, do you remember one of my previous posts?


I don't play sport, but I usually watch swimming, gymnastics and diving when the Olympics or Commonwealth Games are on.

My favourite part of Australia is Tasmania, and I have been to Victoria, Tasmania, New South Wales, Queensland and South Australia.

Some things I can remember about you are that your favourite colour is red; your least favourite colour is white; your favourite fruit is pineapples, but because they're too hard to eat, you like strawberries instead; you don't like fish; you like peanut butter icecream; you don't like the Spice Girls; you like cutting your nails; you look more like your mum than your dad and you had a dream about someone from your school putting a peg on your nose.


don said:


> I used to work in libraries.
> 
> Have you ever done any volunteer work in them? - it's a good way to start.


I haven't done anything like that.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

What was the last lie you told?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

meepie said:


> What was the last lie you told?


That someone's photo was nice. I didn't want to be mean.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

How many kangaroos have you ever touched?


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

When is a memory silent?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

pouria19 said:


> How many kangaroos have you ever touched?


Probably about five or six. They were all in a zoo.


dune87 said:


> When is a memory silent?


When it's forgotten, or had no sound.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Do you like Vegemite?

My sister went to Australia and she commented how everybody was so good looking. Do you find this to be true? (Obviously not literally everyone, but disproportionately it seems to have a lot of really hot guys).


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

JohnDoe26 said:


> Do you like Vegemite?


I want to like it, but it's one of the most horrible things I've ever eaten. The jars look nice, and it's good it's so Australian. When I was little, I thought my mum put Play Doh on my sandwich, but it was Vegemite.


JohnDoe26 said:


> My sister went to Australia and she commented how everybody was so good looking. Do you find this to be true? (Obviously not literally everyone, but disproportionately it seems to have a lot of really hot guys).


I think it would depend on what you think looks good. I have noticed that some of the people in Adelaide look better than people from other cities.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


> Probably about five or six. They were all in a zoo.
> [/color]


Where did you touch them? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

SaladDays said:


> Where did you touch them? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I think it was their heads and backs. One of them was a white one, and they're rare.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

mentoes said:


> Do you consider yourself a creative person?


I try to be, but I'm not very good at any of the creative things I do.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

scintilla said:


> What was the last book you read?


Finding Audrey by Sophie Kinsella. After that, I started reading a book about MH370, but haven't finished it yet.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

If there were a giant SAS cruise ship getaway that hit up all the major port cities in the world worth seeing, would you attend? Would you do karaoke? Would you get sea sick?? Would you get home sick?? Would you ever go back home???

I'm spent. G'day :s


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Gojira said:


> If there were a giant SAS cruise ship getaway that hit up all the major port cities in the world worth seeing, would you attend? Would you do karaoke? Would you get sea sick?? Would you get home sick?? Would you ever go back home???
> 
> I'm spent. G'day :s


I probably wouldn't go, but if I did, I wouldn't do karaoke. After about a week, I would be bored and want to get off and go home or somewhere on land.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey

Who Dey? Who Dey think gonna beat dem Bengals?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

WhoDey85 said:


> Hey
> 
> Who Dey? Who Dey think gonna beat dem Bengals?


I don't know, but if it's a person, they might not be able to beat a tiger. The tiger would probably win.


----------



## gazahra (Dec 29, 2015)

Why choose the name silent memory?

-Gaz


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Who is your crush right now if not dating or married?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

gazahra said:


> Why choose the name silent memory?
> 
> -Gaz


I'm silent most of the time, and like to remember things. I thought it would be a nice username, because both are nice by themselves or with other words.


meepie said:


> Who is your crush right now if not dating or married?


I don't have one.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

How did you ring in the new year? 
Have you ever broken a bone? If so, which one?
If you were forced to choose one, would you rather shower in scalding hot water or freezing cold water?
What do you use as your Internet home page?
When was the last time you used a step ladder? Why did you use it?
How good of a student were/are you?
What's your favorite animal?
What color are your bedroom walls?
How many pillows are on your bed?
What was the last public place you went to?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Evo1114 said:


> How did you ring in the new year?


I stayed home and watched how many seconds were left, then went outside to try to see fireworks, but couldn't really see any



> Have you ever broken a bone? If so, which one?


Yes. I broke my left tibia and fibula (leg bones) in September 2009, and then my left fibula again in a different spot in March 2015.



> If you were forced to choose one, would you rather shower in scalding hot water or freezing cold water?


Freezing cold water. I do that sometimes when it's a hot day.



> What do you use as your Internet home page?


Google.



> When was the last time you used a step ladder? Why did you use it?


I can't remember ever using one.



> How good of a student were/are you?


I was homeschooled, so I don't know.



> What's your favorite animal?


I like most, but dogs are my favourite.



> What color are your bedroom walls?


Light cream/white.



> How many pillows are on your bed?


Four on my side right now, and four on the side I don't use. I only use three. The rest usually go on the other side, or on the floor.



> What was the last public place you went to?


A shopping centre, and it wasn't very nice because it was very busy.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Would you marry me ?

Where you jealous of other's "ask X anything" threads that you post something random to take your thread to the front page?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

sajs said:


> Would you marry me ?


I wouldn't. Sorry. 


> Where you jealous of other's "ask X anything" threads that you post something random to take your thread to the front page?


No, but it reminded me I had one of those threads, so I posted in it again.  I couldn't think of anything better than "".


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

How many fingers are you holding up right now?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

What do you usually eat for breakfast? Do you enjoy cooking?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> How many fingers are you holding up right now?


I'm typing this with one of my hands up so that I can tell you it is five. 


thekloWN said:


> What do you usually eat for breakfast? Do you enjoy cooking?


I don't like eating in the morning, but when I do, it's cereal.  I'm not very good at it, but I like baking sometimes.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Is there anyone on this site that you loathe, and anything they post just annoy's you for no reason at all?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Is there anyone on this site that you loathe, and anything they post just annoy's you for no reason at all?


Not anymore :wink

Jk ;P


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Is there anyone on this site that you loathe, and anything they post just annoy's you for no reason at all?


There are a lot of people on here, so there might be someone I won't like.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

What would you do if someday your memory start to talk to you ?  (sorry, I didn't sleep for 50 h)


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm so jelly. You live in Australia that has to be so...pure awesomeness. I love the beach and you've got hundreds and hundreds of miles of awesome beachfront property. Ffs. What's your favorite thing about living down under?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Do you ever get snow in Australia?


----------



## zubie (May 27, 2016)

what do you think about guns?


----------



## zubie (May 27, 2016)

Do you believe memories are reliable /accurate?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> What would you do if someday your memory start to talk to you ?  (sorry, I didn't sleep for 50 h)


I would get confused. 


AllTheSame said:


> I'm so jelly. You live in Australia that has to be so...pure awesomeness. I love the beach and you've got hundreds and hundreds of miles of awesome beachfront property. Ffs. What's your favorite thing about living down under?


There are a lot of nice places, the air feels clean and there aren't as many people as there are in other countries, so it isn't overpopulated. Another good thing is we get the day/month/year before most of the other places.


Cashel said:


> Do you ever get snow in Australia?


Sometimes, but it's only ever on mountains and hills and not in cities.


zubie said:


> what do you think about guns?


I don't think anyone should have one, and I don't think anyone would really need one.


zubie said:


> Do you believe memories are reliable /accurate?


They can be wrong sometimes, but if it is something you have remembered for a long time, it might be more accurate.


----------



## Serefina (Oct 6, 2015)

If you could meet any historical figure,who would it be? and what would you say to them?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What is your avatar? It looks like a swan.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

If you had to, would you rather fight one horse-sized duck or 100 duck-sized horses?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Serefina said:


> If you could meet any historical figure,who would it be? and what would you say to them?


I haven't really thought about that, so I don't know who. It would depend on who they were.


WillYouStopDave said:


> What is your avatar? It looks like a swan.


It is a swan I drew last year. This is a bigger version:


http://imgur.com/ve1l54q




Protozoan said:


> If you had to, would you rather fight one horse-sized duck or 100 duck-sized horses?


I would want to see 100 duck sized horses, but if I had to hurt anything, it would have to be the horse sized duck.


Neo said:


> Now you've been one for a while, how is mod life treating you?


Most parts of it are easier than I thought, so it has been good.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

How many mods do you think need to be online at any given time for the forum to run smoothly(in an ideal world)?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Does it feel weird to be standing upside down relative to me?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

probably offline said:


> How many mods do you think need to be online at any given time for the forum to run smoothly(in an ideal world)?


Most of the time, one mod is enough, but there are times when two or three might be needed.


thekloWN said:


> Does it feel weird to be standing upside down relative to me?


When I think about it like that, I feel like it's weird I haven't fallen off Earth. I never feel like I'm upside down.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Do you being a mod?

What's your favorite number and why?

What would you do if you saw a alien in real life?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> Do you being a mod?


I do like it. 


> What's your favorite number and why?


It has always been 4. I think it's because I remember being in a restaurant one day and seeing a 4 on the menu and thinking "it has a roof". I think that was when I was four. It's an even number, I was the fourth baby for my parents, I was born in the fourth month and I think of it as being red or pink, which are my favourite colours.


> What would you do if you saw a alien in real life?


I would take lots of photos of it, take videos and watch it to see what it is like.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Have you ever huffed and puffed and blew someone's house down?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Would u rather live with Black Widows for a month or a 100 Wasp for a week?

Why do you think Ghost are scary to us?

What's the one thing you wish for? 

Chocolate Ice Cream or Vanilla?

During the days of Dinosaurs, would you live in the water or on land? (You would be given equipment to survive whatever you go with)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you ever see yourself being fully independent?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Karsten said:


> Have you ever huffed and puffed and blew someone's house down?


I haven't. I would feel bad if I did anything like that because I think it's sad when people lose all of their things and their house. 



The Condition of Keegan said:


> Would u rather live with Black Widows for a month or a 100 Wasp for a week?


The black widows. I would get someone to put them in a jar, and then I can watch them. I would still be living with them if they're in a jar, so that still counts. 



> Why do you think Ghost are scary to us?


Because you can't see them most of the time and they could be watching us without us knowing, which is a creepy feeling. They could fly down from the ceiling and scare us, and you can't know if they're good ghosts or bad ghosts, or what they're thinking about/planning to do to you.



> What's the one thing you wish for?


There are a few things, and all of them are about the same thing, which isn't really a thing, if that makes sense.



> Chocolate Ice Cream or Vanilla?


Chocolate, but vanilla is nice with fruit, broken pieces of biscuit and other things.



> During the days of Dinosaurs, would you live in the water or on land? (You would be given equipment to survive whatever you go with)


Land. It would be faster to escape from the dinosaurs if they tried to get me than it would be if I was in water, if I'm not a dinosaur.



Kevin001 said:


> Do you ever see yourself being fully independent?


I don't know, but maybe I could be one day.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@Silent Memory What would you do if you saw this bunny sitting outside your door?










What are your top 3 favorite songs at the moment?

What was the last piece of art you drew?

What color is your floor?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Do you like Harry Potter? Which Hogwarts house do you think you are and why?

Have you ever been to the hospital for anything or rushed to the ER?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> @*Silent Memory* What would you do if you saw this bunny sitting outside your door?


I would pick it up and hug it, take photos of it and be happy that I finally had a bunny.  



> What are your top 3 favorite songs at the moment?

















> What was the last piece of art you drew?











I didn't spend much time on it. I copied a drawing I thought looked nice.



> What color is your floor?


Black carpet, and in other parts of the house, there are black tiles.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Atheism said:


> Do you like Harry Potter? Which Hogwarts house do you think you are and why?


I like it, and I think it would probably be Gryffindor.  I wouldn't really want to be in any of the other houses because I think the people would scare me too much, so that's why.



> Have you ever been to the hospital for anything or rushed to the ER?


I've had to stay in hospital four times, and I've been there for appointments and surgery. I had to go there by ambulance in 2009 because I broke my leg and the bone went through my skin.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Silent Memory said:


> I like it, and I think it would probably be Gryffindor.  I wouldn't really want to be in any of the other houses because I think the people would scare me too much, so that's why.
> 
> I've had to stay in hospital four times, and I've been there for appointments and surgery. I had to go there by ambulance in 2009 because I broke my leg and the bone went through my skin.


Oooooooooooh dangggg!!!! That's rough. And yay I'm glad you say Gryffindor! I consider myself a Gryffindor too.

Btw I also love that Keane song lol


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

If everything evolved from amoebas, how does the world still have amoebas?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Unknown Trooper said:


> If everything evolved from amoebas, how does the world still have amoebas?


They're either ghosts or they haven't evolved into anything yet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Whats it like in Melbourne?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

your post are always adorable, is that intentional?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

What would you name him?

What's your favorite kind of ice cream?

If you had to change your username, what would you name it?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

You seem like you're pretty smart. Do you use that for good or evil?

What's a cause you're passionate about?

Anything else we should know about you?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Whats it like in Melbourne?


Today was warm and the sky was blue. It was a nice day. 



TheOLDPrince said:


> your post are always adorable, is that intentional?


Thanks.  It's not intentional, and I didn't know they were.



The Condition of Keegan said:


> What would you name him?


Squeakles or Snowflake. 



> What's your favorite kind of ice cream?


Usually chocolate or cookies and cream, but bubblegum is nice, too.



> If you had to change your username, what would you name it?


I used to forget my username sometimes and try signing in as "Silent Memories", so that could be one of them.  I'm not very good at thinking of usernames. acisseJ could be another one.



farfegnugen said:


> You seem like you're pretty smart. Do you use that for good or evil?


Thanks.  I always try to be good instead of evil.



> What's a cause you're passionate about?


I think animal cruelty is one of them.



> Anything else we should know about you?


I read more than I post, so I probably know more about people here than they know about me, and I think there are a lot of nice usernames.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@Silent Memory What would do if this dog was in front of you? 

What is your favorite number?

If you could name a planet, what would you name it?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> @Silent Memory What would do if this dog was in front of you?


I would pick it up and hold it like a baby, and I wouldn't let go of it. 



> What is your favorite number?


4.



> If you could name a planet, what would you name it?


I can't think of anything.  It could be some sort of made up word or a mixture of the other planets. Plumarjuturnepcurthsat.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@Silent Memory

What's the last book you read?

What does your username mean?

Can you write a 10 page essay on the color blue?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> @Silent Memory
> 
> What's the last book you read?


This one: https://www.amazon.com/Selective-Mutism-Our-Own-Words/dp/1849056366



> What does your username mean?


I chose it because I'm silent when I'm not home, and because my memory is probably better than what is supposed to be normal (I can remember a few things from when I was four months old, and maybe before that. It's not supposed to be possible to remember anything from before you're two or three years old) and I like trying to remember things.  Both can be nice in usernames with other words or by themselves.



> Can you write a 10 page essay on the color blue?


I don't know much about it, so it would have to be things like "blue is the colour of the sky, water and Earth. If you mix it with red, it makes purple. If you mix it with yellow, it makes green". I can try.  It sounds fun.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

What would you name him? 

Do you like soda?

What's your favorite kind of pie?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> What would you name him?


Ice Cream.  (It's hard to choose one that isn't Snowball, which is too boring for him).



> Do you like soda?


Yes. 



> What's your favorite kind of pie?


Meat, but apple is nice, too.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Are mods, including you, jealous of us ban thread folk? We ban people way more than you do. 8)


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> Are mods, including you, jealous of us ban thread folk? We ban people way more than you do. 8)


You're banned because when you ban people, it's the same people over and over again, so that doesn't count. 

It's usually spammers that get banned, and spammers are annoying, so I don't get jealous. I don't think the other mods would, either. We can still post in the ban thread, but I don't want to scare anyone and make them worry that I'll really ban them.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Where do you see yourself in 5yrs?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Would you give me a permanent ban, if I asked nicely?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

You ever heard of Jet Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee???????


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Where do you see yourself in 5yrs?


I don't know because I like to see what happens instead of planning things.


the cheat said:


> Would you give me a permanent ban, if I asked nicely?


I'm not allowed to, but if you change your password to something like "dvhsuijvdhasu89372" and sign out, you won't be able to use your account without changing the password again, so it would work like a ban.


The Condition of Keegan said:


> You ever heard of Jet Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee???????


No.  Who is heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Why are atheists being allowed to run amok in the Spiritual Support forum?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Did you volunteer and enjoy being a moderator?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

What is the source of your personal greatness?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

What do you think of Sweden?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

hoddesdon said:


> Why are atheists being allowed to run amok in the Spiritual Support forum?


They're not allowed to, and we delete their posts if they do. Some of the posts can be seen as questions, which are allowable, so those might not be deleted/might not be deleted as fast as others.



catcharay said:


> Did you volunteer and enjoy being a moderator?


I was asked to be a moderator, and I enjoy it. 



kesker said:


> What is the source of your personal greatness?


My family. 



ljubo said:


> What do you think of Sweden?


It looks like an interesting place except for some of the things I've heard about it in threads on here.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

What do you think of this? 

If you could change your hair color to anything else besides the one you have now, what would it be?

Why did the T-Rex have such small arms?

Who is your favorite artist at the moment?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> What do you think of this?


I want to hold it.  I would try to put clothes on it.



> If you could change your hair color to anything else besides the one you have now, what would it be?


Sometimes I feel like I want to dye it black again, but then I would want it to be brown again, and it's too hard to change it back.



> Why did the T-Rex have such small arms?


So it couldn't reach anything properly and had to be helped by the other dinosaurs, which made them feel like they were better than it.



> Who is your favorite artist at the moment?


I've been listening to a mixture of different songs, so most aren't by one person. It's too hard to choose one.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

since when are u a mod on this site?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

lackofflife said:


> since when are u a mod on this site?


I think it was April 30, 2016.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Do you think the work of Kierkegaard is incapable with that of Camus?


----------

